# Sockenralf hat Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2010)

Hallo Ralf,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinen Geburtstag :sm20:
hoffentlich bekommst du heute wieder ein paar schöne
Socken, passend zu deinen Nick.

gruß helmut


----------



## diabolo150973 (12 März 2010)

Ich war grade am Überlegen, ob ich das Thema eröffne... aber da war es schon zu spät...wie immer!


Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!:sm20:


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Cerberus (12 März 2010)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glühstrumpf!  :sm20:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2010)

Einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ......


----------



## HaDi (12 März 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## thomass5 (12 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, und möge die Macht (über Licht) weiterhin mit Dir sein. :sm5:
Thomas


----------



## crash (12 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## Solaris (12 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:


----------



## maweri (12 März 2010)

Da schließ ich mich doch an...

:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 März 2010)

auch von mir nur die besten Wünsche 
:sm20: und *Alles Gute*


----------



## Paule (12 März 2010)

Hallo Ralf,
ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und ein haufen warmer Socken für dieses kalte Frühjahr. :sm24:
:sm20:


----------



## Kai (12 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## MW (12 März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## Spoon (12 März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Sockenralf (13 März 2010)

Hallo,

Mutschas Grazias 



MfG


----------



## Jan (13 März 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## RGerlach (15 März 2010)

Hallo Sockenralf,

wenn auch verspätet:

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------

